# Goodbye Klaus



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

The decision has been made and we rehomed our GSD. It wasn't easy,as he was my husbands dog,and he loved him alot. The initial decision to get him was for home security.He was from a backyard breeder, the price sucked us in,I will admit. When he was younger,everything was fine. Small problems arose,and I have lurked on this forum,and all over the internet looking for answers. Chewing became a problem,no matter how many stuffed toys he shred,Kongs,ropes, rawhides,and even sticks from outside. he destroyed our kitchen table,and chewed a hole in our plasterboard wall!. He was moved into a pup proof enclosed sunporch,and found that months of housebreaking resulted in him relieving himself in a corner. With warmer weather, more time was spent outside with him,and a kennel was provided for him. He kept jumping the kennel, the higher kennel was given to him,and would destroy the fencing,and crawl out. He was tied out on an extremely long tie out,and things seemed to go well for a while,until a morning where a cop came knocking on the door about dog barking. Alot of stress in the past 2 months about his increasing noise. Coming in at about midnight, he would whine like a new puppy again! not sleeping for more than 4-5 hours before waking the entire house up from howling. With my husbands recent overtime,and working 6 days,we just haven't spent the time with him he deserves,and we decided to rehome him. He was aquired for protection for our home, and I know now that i should have researched breeders as to what kind of Shepherds they sell...as to what kind of drive they have. This shepherd lacked a herding drive as demonstrated by his running away from the horses that got on our property.He literally ran with his tail between his legs to the door! The other 3 kept the horses back until the owners came and got them, a golden mix and 2 cockers!!! He has picked up on the friendlyness of the other dogs,and is extremely neurotic when someone comes.Pacing and just the want of attention and even submissive pees. He has yet to lift his leg,even being still about 8 months old,knowing it can take longer sometimes. His ears have yet to stand,even talking to that breeder about it,and the advice to leave them,as the parents and every other pup was said to go up naturally.I have tried glueing and taping and cannot still the dog enough to do so,or he just knocks the tape and sets off. I do not believe what the breeder has said to me,as they will say anything to get their money. I will be emailing them about their poorly bred dog. He does not bark at anyone that comes,only barks at owls at night. He is just not what we were looking for in a German Shepherd. I have to admit i am just soured by the breed. I absolutely love them, I have owned one years ago, but just cannot see myself owning another one in my life. I never thought I would be a cocker person, but since 14 they have grown on me, and will be a part of my life forever. this has been an emotional lesson for us. We did not want to just "dump" the dog,but screened over 60 potential homes. I was informed that he is a great dog,and they are absolutely thrilled with him! they will still keep in touch with us from time to time through email. I still want to lurk, as there is alot of information here to learn.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish your dog luck.
Did you ever take him to classes for training? Ever use a crate so he wouldn't destroy things? What did you do with him for mental exercise?
There were things that could have been done so he didn't fail...
An 8 month old that doesn't lift his leg is normal(I see no reason for that to have been a "problem") 
I hope he doesn't get re-homed, re-homed, re-homed. I hope the one he is in now will give him what a GSD needs, not tied out and a life of structure, things to keep his mind busy so his body doesn't get him into trouble.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*.*

I definitely hope Klaus is in a better place...and I am glad you do not have him anymore. He deserves a better life.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't read a problem with the dog. I see an untrained puppy with poor owners who expected a perfect dog. I'm glad you rehomed him. I hope the home he went to understands GSD's and will love him.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, your dog sounds terrible.

His ears didn't stand.

He still squatted to pee like 99% of GSD puppies do

He likes to chew on things (not his fault it was your stuff and not his, he didn't know)

He got bored in a kennel and wanted out

He didn't understand that living on the patio was "indoors" vs outside like it appears

He's friendly to strangers (oh the horrors)

He didn't "defend the house against a runaway horse"

If I was the breeder, I'd rip you a new one if you emailed me with these complaints.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Ditto to what everyone has said so far. 

I hope Klaus is in a better place with people who understand him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

no sympathy from me. He is a puppy who ended up with owners who failed him miserably from the start. at 8 months old, NO he isnt going to protect. Did you ever give him a reason to even want to? Not to mention he's still growing and maturing mentally. Doesnt sound like it to me. The good thing you did for him was provide him with a better home than he had with you. GSDs take a lot of work and a lot of training. you're not just going to end up with the perfect dog from the start. It doesnt work that way with ANY puppy. And if you're going to allow your screw up with him to turn you off from the breed.... thats probably for the best. My dogs are FAMILY first. I would never expect my 7 month old puppy to automatically protect. She wants to be with us and she is. She's being trained to have manners and good behaviors. She isnt shunned to outside because we're lazy. Dogs WANT and NEED to be a part of the family. Epic fail on your part for thinking your neglect in his training and needs was okay. I'm glad he's no longer a part of your "family" and i certainly question your ownership of ANY animals at this point.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am trying to understand why the OP bothered to post this, it makes NO sense to get on a GSD forum and say these things....


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

VALIDATION.
OP wants us to crowd around and tell them that its alright, it happens to the best of us.
OP doesnt realize most of us work with rescued dogs who have behavioural issues far, far beyond 'puppy' issues. No validation, you failed your friend. No sympathy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I know a few GSD's that are outside dogs, it breaks my heart because I know how much they want to be with their families. Of course they can't come inside because they haven't learned the "rules" so are like a bull in a china shop. Then they don't get another chance at even learning how to be a housedog.
I hope Klaus13 did learn from this and the pup will be able to get on with a good life. 
Cockers are better suited for some people, GSD's are better suited for others...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My mind keeps going back to the horses. Jax was raised around horses and had no fear about running under their legs. I can't count the number of times my heart stopped. At about 1 year, she decided she was scared of them and ran back to the house as fast as she could. It took a leash and alot of rewarding to get her near them again. 

And then came the day my 1100 lb horse took exception to her being in the same field as him! Luckily, we had the field fenced in a very small area because it was spring and we didn't want him trampling the field before the grass grew in. Jax got out of the fence before he got to her and all I could do was stand on the other side and scream.

So the question I have is...why the **** would anyone want their 8 mth old puppy who probably weighs no more than 60-70 lbs take on, not one, but three 1000 lb animals. Do you want a dead dog?


----------



## Klaus13 (May 18, 2010)

I deserve the critisizm. I have 3 other dogs right now. I have trained them all. I have had 6 other dogs that I have raised from pup to passing away at almost 13. I have trained my dogs enough to of even won an award at a small local show. I spend time with my dogs all the time. I have over an acre of land for running around,and they all run and play with each other hours a day! Ok..so some of those things were un neccesary to share, no the leg lifting isn't grounds for rehoming, my male cocker still doesnt at about a yr old. The ears have been a frustration,as my previous shepherd's never went up. The breeder had only said to leave them alone,and never did answer my question about other pups and parents ears. The porch is an enclosed room,an addition to the house,not an actual outside patio. I have tried keep him in the house to familiarize himself with his territory,but he is destroying it. He has a crate,and will not keep quiet in it,no matter what hour of the day. Like I said, I have lurked and tried suggestions to solve every issue,and just cannot. He is really being enjoyed,they have no other pets,so he will get 100 percent attention if that is truly what he needed. I'm sure he has a forever home now.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

GEEZ - He is just a puppy! It is was YOUR responsibility to teach and mold him and not expect him to be perfect out of the box - I am sure that puppy loved you - too bad you could not love him back just for who he is. Breeders don't just "breed" specifics into a dog off of a menu -- each dog is an individual - not just a "dog" - I am sure he had the beautiful GSD Heart that we all love and appreciate. I hope to God that you showed more intelligence in selecting his new family than what you have already shown.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just a reminder - not pointed at anyone - or saying anything has been said that is over the line - to remember there is a line and that while most of us will disagree with this, there are many on this board who have rehomed dogs, and for reasons that they thought were as reasonable as the OP did. 

I will definitely say that it is good that you did rehome him, that you definitely can continue to stick around to learn more, and that your self-awareness in realizing that a GSD is not for you is actually a great thing - and I wish that about 30,000 people each year joined you in that realization!!!! BEFORE they got the dogs that they do not place as you did, but dump them in shelters.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Klaus13 said:


> He is really being enjoyed,they have no other pets,so he will get 100 percent attention if that is truly what he needed. I'm sure he has a forever home now.


Good. I hope they hire a trainer to help with the submissive peeing. I hope they read the books like Scaredy Dog to help him not be scared. I hope they expose him to horses, livestock, lots of people and lots of other dogs. I'm sure he'll be a phenomenal dog who will make people very happy.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I hope the new owners have found a diamond in the rough. (Or in this case would it be a diamond in the woof? ) 

Don't know about the rest of you, but I'm glad the OP no longer wants to own any GSD's. Score one for the breed.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

is there a "bite your tongue" icon?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

katieliz - I do not think so, but have to say, that reminded me of my Uncle Frank, who once bit his tongue so hard he had to have stitches...he had a little temper...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Rerun said:


> Yes, your dog sounds terrible.
> 
> His ears didn't stand.
> 
> ...


+1 to that. Sounds like you seriously failed that dog, but hopefully he's in a better home right now. Make sure to do some serious thinking an research before ever getting another dog.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No sympathy here...
Glad he was rehomed and pray it is the wonderful home that he deserves. 

p.s....just saw an app from someone who's GSD was KILLED by a horse.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Klaus13 said:


> The decision has been made and we rehomed our GSD. It wasn't easy,as he was my husbands dog,and he loved him alot. The initial decision to get him was for home security.He was from a backyard breeder, the price sucked us in,I will admit. When he was younger,everything was fine. Small problems arose,and I have lurked on this forum,and all over the internet looking for answers. Chewing became a problem,no matter how many stuffed toys he shred,Kongs,ropes, rawhides,and even sticks from outside. he destroyed our kitchen table,and chewed a hole in our plasterboard wall!. He was moved into a pup proof enclosed sunporch,and found that months of housebreaking resulted in him relieving himself in a corner. With warmer weather, more time was spent outside with him,and a kennel was provided for him. He kept jumping the kennel, the higher kennel was given to him,and would destroy the fencing,and crawl out. He was tied out on an extremely long tie out,and things seemed to go well for a while,until a morning where a cop came knocking on the door about dog barking. Alot of stress in the past 2 months about his increasing noise. Coming in at about midnight, he would whine like a new puppy again! not sleeping for more than 4-5 hours before waking the entire house up from howling. With my husbands recent overtime,and working 6 days,we just haven't spent the time with him he deserves,and we decided to rehome him. He was aquired for protection for our home, and I know now that i should have researched breeders as to what kind of Shepherds they sell...as to what kind of drive they have. This shepherd lacked a herding drive as demonstrated by his running away from the horses that got on our property.He literally ran with his tail between his legs to the door! The other 3 kept the horses back until the owners came and got them, a golden mix and 2 cockers!!! He has picked up on the friendlyness of the other dogs,and is extremely neurotic when someone comes.Pacing and just the want of attention and even submissive pees. He has yet to lift his leg,even being still about 8 months old,knowing it can take longer sometimes. His ears have yet to stand,even talking to that breeder about it,and the advice to leave them,as the parents and every other pup was said to go up naturally.I have tried glueing and taping and cannot still the dog enough to do so,or he just knocks the tape and sets off. I do not believe what the breeder has said to me,as they will say anything to get their money. I will be emailing them about their poorly bred dog. He does not bark at anyone that comes,only barks at owls at night. He is just not what we were looking for in a German Shepherd. I have to admit i am just soured by the breed. I absolutely love them, I have owned one years ago, but just cannot see myself owning another one in my life. I never thought I would be a cocker person, but since 14 they have grown on me, and will be a part of my life forever. this has been an emotional lesson for us. We did not want to just "dump" the dog,but screened over 60 potential homes. I was informed that he is a great dog,and they are absolutely thrilled with him! they will still keep in touch with us from time to time through email. I still want to lurk, as there is alot of information here to learn.


I think that the best thing that you said was that you will not get another GSD. Evidently you wanted one just for protection - exactly how much protection did you expect from a baby (8 mo). If you hired a security guard (person) would you hire a 6 year old? And did you not expect a puppy to chew. And esp. good was you tieing him out in the yard - did you also expect him to protect a house that he wasn't allowed in?

Sounds like you were just in over your head with our breed! - I suggest sticking with another less intelligent, less demanding breed; or maybe just buy a gun for protection and leave the dogs alone entirely.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I wish your dog luck.
> Did you ever take him to classes for training? Ever use a crate so he wouldn't destroy things? What did you do with him for mental exercise?
> There were things that could have been done so he didn't fail...
> An 8 month old that doesn't lift his leg is normal(I see no reason for that to have been a "problem")
> I hope he doesn't get re-homed, re-homed, re-homed. I hope the one he is in now will give him what a GSD needs, not tied out and a life of structure, things to keep his mind busy so his body doesn't get him into trouble.


Amen!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> My mind keeps going back to the horses. Jax was raised around horses and had no fear about running under their legs. I can't count the number of times my heart stopped. At about 1 year, she decided she was scared of them and ran back to the house as fast as she could. It took a leash and alot of rewarding to get her near them again.
> 
> And then came the day my 1100 lb horse took exception to her being in the same field as him! Luckily, we had the field fenced in a very small area because it was spring and we didn't want him trampling the field before the grass grew in. Jax got out of the fence before he got to her and all I could do was stand on the other side and scream.
> 
> So the question I have is...why the **** would anyone want their 8 mth old puppy who probably weighs no more than 60-70 lbs take on, not one, but three 1000 lb animals. Do you want a dead dog?


True! Maybe what they needed was a demented Border Collie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sorry that things did not work out for you and Klaus. As has been said before in this forum, many people get a GSD without being prepared for what they are getting, and 20/20 is only in hindsight. Thank you for finding a nice home for Klaus where he is loved and attended to.

It would really be great to take all these re-homing posts and place them in a certain section of the forum so that learners and lurkers can see when it is not the best idea to get a GSD.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> I'm sorry that things did not work out for you and Klaus. As has been said before in this forum, many people get a GSD without being prepared for what they are getting, and 20/20 is only in hindsight. Thank you for finding a nice home for Klaus where he is loved and attended to.
> 
> It would really be great to take all these re-homing posts and place them in a certain section of the forum so that learners and lurkers can see when it is not the best idea to get a GSD.


That is a great idea!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

katieliz said:


> is there a "bite your tongue" icon?


No, but there should be.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> I'm sorry that things did not work out for you and Klaus. As has been said before in this forum, many people get a GSD without being prepared for what they are getting, and 20/20 is only in hindsight. Thank you for finding a nice home for Klaus where he is loved and attended to.
> 
> It would really be great to take all these re-homing posts and place them in a certain section of the forum so that learners and lurkers can see when it is not the best idea to get a GSD.





jakeandrenee said:


> That is a great idea!


 
i second that!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm glad you have learned from this experience, and that you will lurk and continue to learn. Sometimes all the research in the world doesn't prepare us for the reality of a situation. I'm also glad that you went through the trouble of screening 60 potential homes before you picked a suitable one. It's better for a dog to find their forever home 8 months down the line, than be a nuisance in its original home forever due to inexperienced owners.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

No offense, but it sounds like you don't need a dog, you need a better home security system. 

An extremely well-bred GSD will also go crazy with destructive chewing, escape attempts, and can develop an unbalanced temperament if not given sufficient time, training, exercise, and attention.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

In a perfect world, people would need some type of license to buy a dog...but this world is far from perfect. Hopefully this GSD is in a better place tonight. I'll hug my terrible, mischevious, yet perfect 10 month old GSD pup a little closer tonight...


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> I'm sorry that things did not work out for you and Klaus. As has been said before in this forum, many people get a GSD without being prepared for what they are getting, and 20/20 is only in hindsight. Thank you for finding a nice home for Klaus where he is loved and attended to.
> 
> It would really be great to take all these re-homing posts and place them in a certain section of the forum so that learners and lurkers can see when it is not the best idea to get a GSD.




I think I'm learning as much about the nature of people from this forum, as the nature of the German Shepherd.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

The sad reality is this is not an isolated case. This scenerio occurs daily. So many people are not dog savvy and have unrealistic expectations from a dog (ie perfect dog with no training/guidance from owner). This dog is lucky it got a second chance. It's the one right thing the OP did. Place the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunstreaked said:


> I think I'm learning as much about the nature of people from this forum, as the nature of the German Shepherd.


We do sound harsh, don't we? All I can say is spend one weekend on the phone, begging a rescue to take a dog from your local shelter because on Monday he will die. Spend some time fostering a dog that someone through away. There are plenty in Florida. Look on the Miami Dade website. 

Those of us that have rescued, fostered, cried over a dog that didn't make it, won't have any sympathy.

And mine is whining to go out right now so I guess my time on here is done.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Klaus13 said:


> The decision has been made and we rehomed our GSD *PUPPY*.
> 
> It wasn't easy,as he was my husbands dog,and he loved him alot. *Wuss*
> 
> ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Feel better now selzer?


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Amen, Selzer!! :rofl:


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

*Holy Cow!*

60 potential homes? Really? If that is so please send some of those potential homes on to your local rescues! We don't see 60 inquiries in a 4 month span here in GA.

Wow! 60! That is an almost unbelievable number!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Selzer.... totally agree. and thanks for the crack up. i needed a good laugh.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, please go get a whole bunch of Cockers. 
Let's see you buy a puppy because you got sucked in by the price. Then expect it to act like a fully trained adult dog when you did nothing to teach it, love it, or even treat it remotely fairly. Seriously?
The thing about Cockers and Goldens is that they are not even close to GSDs in the communication department, so they really don't know if they're getting a raw deal. I'm not trying to be derogatory about those breeds, I am just very familiar with hunting breeds and that is what they've been bred for, resilience in the face of poor training and/or lack of input. The GSD (a herding breed) is bred from a totally different set of requirements. So yes, you are absolutely better suited to the hunting breeds, Spaniels, Retrievers, Setters and the like. But that is why there are so many different breeds, different traits suit different tasks and trainers. 
Just too bad that you had to learn it on a real live dog. Good for Klaus that he was smart enough to devise a cunning re-homing plan.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

*Cunning re-homing plan*

LOL! I loved this! I might have to use it in the future on some of our rescue dogs if it is OK with you.

Go Klaus!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Feel better now selzer?


Actually my blood is boiling. 

I do not have a problem with people rehoming a dog. Sometimes a dog is just not right for you. Sometimes it is best for you and the dog and the new owners. Sometimes it really makes sense to do so. But to come on here and say things like he doesn't lift his leg, and they are going to email the BYB for selling such a poor example of a dog.

People come on here with REAL problems: dogs with epilepsy, paralyzed dogs, osteosarcoma, pannus; dogs with serious behavior problems, dog aggression, people aggression, severe fear aggression, separation anxiety; and then there are people who have lost their jobs and are in dire straights and hate to lose their dog, but see no way to provide for it. And we have, "my husband is working overtime."

You are soured on the breed because you have a normal puppy. And you have these wonderful small dogs (that mature faster) that are perrrrfect!

Uhhhgh!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Go Selzer, go!!! 

I agree with EVERYONE here!!! I had to wonder too how there has been 60 interested people in adopting such a train-wreck of a dog as the OP makes him out to be. 

My first dog was a spaniel/retriever mix. He was like, perfect!!! I thought I was God's Gift to Dogs, this dog was so nice, well-behaved, friendly, obedient, responsive. 

Then I adopted an unsocialized Rotweiller mix from the shelter. Can we say Issues??? I was overwhelmed and out of my league trying to deal with her - I struggled for six months with little improvement (six months, that would be about the length of time the OP had their pup), and admited defeat, and signed up for training classes . . . wow! Did I learn a LOT!!! It completely changed my relationship with my dog, for the better! 

So glad I stuck with her and committed to work things out. I am grateful for what she has taught me. And she turned out to be a pretty nice and talented and smart dog too, if I may say so. 

I'm just really happy that there was someone out there who could appreciate and value the OP's pup.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I don't read a problem with the dog. I see an untrained puppy with poor owners who expected a perfect dog. I'm glad you rehomed him. I hope the home he went to understands GSD's and will love him.


 
Totally agree!!! I feel bad for the dog...poor guy! Hopefully he is in a better place.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Instead of lurking I wish the OP had asked questions. I looked at your started threads and there is absolutely nothing about any problems or issues you were having other than concern for ears not standing. Your last 50 posts (gave up after that) have nothing to do with any problems you're having or training your dogs. I think most were in the chat section based on what I saw.

I hope that anyone lurking or anyone with problems asks questions here instead of giving up. Thats what this place is for. There are great old threads but if you're trying out advice given and its not working ASK FOR HELP!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> I hope that anyone lurking or anyone with problems asks questions here instead of giving up. Thats what this place is for. There are great old threads but if you're trying out advice given and its not working ASK FOR HELP!


I agree, but honestly, if you look at the responses on this forum or even just in this thread, asking a question seems pretty terrifying. I don't blame anyone for being too intimidated to ask a question.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sometimes when questions are asked, harsh replies scare off a new owner, so starting a thread is intimidating. 
Everyone has to remember that we all started as a newbie and are here to _help_ the dogs.
You may not get the answer you want to hear, either. If you are getting bad advice from one poster, another will call them out on it, so all in all the advice given is usually sound, weeding out the bad stuff is common sense(I wish everyone had it).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Actually my blood is boiling.
> 
> I do not have a problem with people rehoming a dog. Sometimes a dog is just not right for you. Sometimes it is best for you and the dog and the new owners. Sometimes it really makes sense to do so. But to come on here and say things like he doesn't lift his leg, and they are going to email the BYB for selling such a poor example of a dog.
> 
> ...


 

When i first read this post, i thought it was a joke post and then i read it again and wanted to gag. The OP failed horribly in "caring" for their pup. I'm right there with boiling blood selzer. Puppies will be puppies. and if you never take the time to actually train them, you end up with a train wreck to pass off to someone else. Riley is a GSD/border collie mix. We got him when he was 5 months old. HE was a handful. We adopted Zena when she was about 3 or 4 years old. She had NO training whatsoever. She was wild and unruly and almost 100lbs of hyper bouncing untrained GSD is a lot to deal with. She is now a wonderful obedient family pet. We got Shelby and she's a year old who had enough training to equal knowing 'sit'. she's now leash trained, knows 'down', 'wait', 'stay', 'kennel', 'go to bed', and a few other commands. Shasta entered our family at 12 weeks old, is now 7 months old and a total handful but she knows a great many commands and is pretty well behaved for her age and breed at this point. I also have two kids my oldest being 3 years old. my husband works full time and then some and i work part -full time. I expect nothing protective from Shasta until she's at LEAST 18 months old if she ever does become protective. I would full expect her to run away from horses who come running up to her. I'm glad the OP rehomed their pup. That pup DEFINITELY deserved better and i agree with a previous poster that the OP should just stay away from animals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Anyone who has been around the block a couple of times knows that people who ask questions about how to manage a problem, get tons of advice and help. 

On the other hand, posting that you want to breed your six month old bitch to the neighbors border collie because you will get some really cute puppies with awesome drives and will be able to call them Shepollies, weeeelll maybe you might hear a few passionate statements.

Saying you are soured on our breed because your last six GSDs ended up paralyzed or died or some form of cancer before the age of seven, well I think you would get sympathy and understanding. 

Saying that you are soured on our breed because your breeder did not sell you a fully protection trained, herding certified, eight week old puppy that requires no attention. That is going to make some people pretty sour.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Syaoransbear said:


> I agree, but honestly, if you look at the responses on this forum or even just in this thread, asking a question seems pretty terrifying. I don't blame anyone for being too intimidated to ask a question.


If they are considering rehoming their dog because they are having so many issues no matter how big or small intimidation is no excuse for not asking a question. We even have an option to PM. I've read enough threads here to know who knows their stuff if I wanted to PM someone instead of starting a thread out of fear.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

selzer said:


> Anyone who has been around the block a couple of times knows that people who ask questions about how to manage a problem, get tons of advice and help.
> 
> On the other hand, posting that you want to breed your six month old bitch to the neighbors border collie because you will get some really cute puppies with awesome drives and will be able to call them Shepollies, weeeelll maybe you might hear a few passionate statements.
> 
> ...


 
:thumbup:


if someone comes on here and askes a question, they'll get welcomed and get responses and advice good and bad. however when someone comes on here and proceeds to list everything wrong with a PUPPY because they slacked off in a very serious way. Yeah, no sympathy at all. NOWHERE did the OP even mention how they tried to correct or train the pup to behave. Had they done that, they probably would have gotten a warmer response simply because they had tried but they didnt actually try. They did and epic fail and the puppy suffered as a result. I want the perfect dog right out the gate but unless i find a fully trained adult, i have my future wants that i hope to find certain traits to help lead to the future well behaved dog from the pup i'm hoping to train to a certain level. you cant get perfect without working to get it and there is no such thing as perfect but theres pretty darn close! Epic fail on the OP. Please dont do a disservice to any more extremely intelligent breeds. They need more than the OP clearly has to offer.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If everyone that was revolted by the original post, followed the 'if you can't say something nice' rule, then what would _that _say to new people trolling around who are having trouble with their puppy and thinking about maybe finding it a new home?

If all this thread had were a few Stepford-posts:

Gee, I am so sorry that we were not more helpful to you.

I hope you feel better soon, and I am sure the puppy will be just fine.

Yes, you should e-mail the breeder and let him know about the puppy's problems.

What does _that_ do for new people. 

A site devoid of passion where it matters, doesn't work either. It may be kinder and gentler, but which of us wants a stepford wife or husband? 

I must go and get the brownies out of the oven now. Thank you for calling.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I have asked a bunch of dumb newbie questions and gotten nothing but kind and useful advice.
I don't think people get "attacked" here unless they're obviously already doing some kind of harm to their dog that could have been easily avoided by removing their heads from some dark and cavernous other orifice (ahem). 

It's like someone on a parenting forum asking about the best way to discipline a 3 year old vs. posting that they've locked their kid in the closet for 3 hours and they STILL haven't learned their lesson, omg what do I do?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Just a reminder - not pointed at anyone - or saying anything has been said that is over the line - to remember there is a line and that while most of us will disagree with this, there are many on this board who have rehomed dogs, and for reasons that they thought were as reasonable as the OP did.
> 
> I will definitely say that it is good that you did rehome him, that you definitely can continue to stick around to learn more, and that your self-awareness in realizing that a GSD is not for you is actually a great thing - and I wish that about 30,000 people each year joined you in that realization!!!! BEFORE they got the dogs that they do not place as you did, but dump them in shelters.


Amen!

If you want a Stepford dog, don't get a GSD.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok, is everyone feeling better?

I certainly don't agree with the OP's methods or posting, HOWEVER, in the end, the dog is now in a better home where he is loved and appreciated. 

I agree with Jean's post above, there are MANY that come on this board and have rehomed dogs, a few who have posted to this very thread, as in, "if you live in glass houses you shouldn't throw stones" comes to mind.

I certainly don't expect anyone to keep their opinions to themselves, we are entitled to them. 

I think EVERYONE should read Jean's post above.

I also think to continually *repeat* what a rotten person the OP is, is counterproductive at this point, and you should BE HAPPY that the dog is in a better home, loved, appreciated, and wasn't DUMPED in a kill shelter and/or euthanized.

I'll be watching this thread and if I see it going down the tubes more than it has or repeating what's already been said, (again a waste of space and counterproductive at this point),,I'll close it.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, I am going to jump into this because I am upset over this.

I was going to rehome my 1.5 year old GSD/Husky mix, I adopted him at this age a little over 3 months ago. He has behavioral problems that I thought I couldn't handle and I was ready to throw in the towel. I made a thread asking about what I should do.

He had bigger problems than his ears not standing (they are) or he doesn't lift his leg to pee (neither one of my males do) or he chews (ya well so do mine and that's why they are crated when I am not home) or he runs from horses (I bet both of mine would too). You should be happy that your 8 month old puppy is friendly with strangers because my 1.5 year old would rip a stranger a new one. My dog has REAL problems like toy and food aggression, dog aggression and people aggression. 

I wanted to give up and I came close to it. When I got the dog I made a commitment to him. I dont want to see him go home to home and I dont want to see him get pts. I am working on his problems, he has a permanent home with me for the rest of his life. 

I am glad that Klaus has a new home and I hope that his new owners take the time to actually work with him and train him. 

Stick to your Cockers and stay the heck away from our GSD's!


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Man, I hope this home works out for Klaus. It sounds too me that some very unreasonable expectations were put on a very young pup.

The OP is right about one thing, A GSD is certainly the wrong companion for them to have. Hopefully they will remember this experience the next time they see a cute GSD puppy.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Koodos to Klaus for trying to re-home the dog, rather than taking it on a long drive and a short dump. 

Dogs are like people, and no two are wired exactly the same way. I've got different breeds and each one requires different stimulus, different training methods, different rewards, different dietairy needs, etc. Some people just don't gravitate toward certian breeds. I simply know which breeds work with my environment, and situation, and I won't adopt the ones that don't. (probably won't ever see a chihuahua here) The only way dogs leave my place is feet up, I dont rehome dogs, they are forever dogs here. I guess I treat my dogs more like some people treat their kids I guess, I won't send them out if they don't make me happy all the time.

I had a black lab that as a puppy, he used to have grand mal seizuers. With time, patience, and a few trips to the vet, he has been seizure free for 8 years now, and has had a really good life. Back in the day it was a scary and horrible thing to have to watch, him thrashing around on the ground, eyes all rolled up in his head. Nope, ears not standing erect, not liftin his legs.... minor. Chewing, barking, running away from livestock, ....more training.

My last border collie I had was "shy". She was adopted to be my stock dog, and she was scared to death of the cattle. (and a very long list of other things she was scared to death of as well) It took about uhmm..... 5 or maybe 6 months to de-sensitize her, get her used to being around cattle. She became the best cow dog I have ever had.... she is irreplacable, and I miss her something awful. I have other good stock dogs, but none like her.

It takes a ton of time to train a dog, rarely will you ever have a self training dog, although it can happen once in a great while.

For anyone else to have the same "problems" with their puppy, try more options with training, try different menthods when one way doesn't work try another, every dog may not have the same triggers and motivations. I think more time spent with this poor german shepherd, would have yeilded a terrific dog.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I somewhat know what this person is going through. I had to rehome my last dog. However, I didn't do it because the dog had problems. She was a good, well behaved dog. She had little problems, like not liking to be petted, kept jumping up, little stuff like that. I'm pretty sure if she were still with me, those problems wouldn't be there or would have lessened. I rehomed her because I couldn't keep her in the house with me, so I basically gave her away to a family who could. I miss my girl, but I think I made the right decision. 

I'm happy that the OP loved Klaus enough to try their best to put him into the best suitable home.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I am just going to use the bite my tongue icon (which we need). I am on my third GSD. They are a very beautiful and noble breed and they require a h*ll of alot of work and care and love and discipline and training. Why do people sometimes not get this and think they will just turn into Mr. ADT alarm?

When I got frustrated with my pup, I hit myself on the head wondering what I needed to do different would come here, go back and work some more. I spent hours and hours and hours working with my pup inside at home and many times it would require all my free time. So what? He is my responsibility. He is my little man.

As a result of knowing the good GSDs do not just grow like turnips, my most trying pup is growing into a wonderful, loving, strong adolescent.
and still has much more training ahead to become a well mannered adult that he will be.

I just wish people did not just jump on the buy a GSD wagon because they wanted Cujo in the backyard for protection.

GSDs are pack, are part of the family, are stupid dumba** puppies at times. And I love them. 

the OP did all the wrong things for the wrong reasons and the dog suffered as a result. I saw nothing of training. Instead I saw the OP moving the pup further and further away from the family and house to try and "solve" behaviors. I hope there will be a good GSD person out there that can help Klaus recover.

Sorry, I rarely get angry...my apologies fellow members


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you for finding Klaus a new home. It sounds like he is a great PUPPY after all if the new owners are thrilled with him. Please don't ever get another GSD. You ovbiously don't have the temperament to be an owner of a GSD.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think there must be something wrong with me. I read these posts on all the problems people are having with puppies and here I sit wishing the next 4 years of my life away so that I can have those problems again. :wild:

and Katieliz!! Here's your icon!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

CaliBoy said:


> I'm sorry that things did not work out for you and Klaus. As has been said before in this forum, many people get a GSD without being prepared for what they are getting, and 20/20 is only in hindsight. Thank you for finding a nice home for Klaus where he is loved and attended to.
> 
> It would really be great to take all these re-homing posts and place them in a certain section of the forum so that learners and lurkers can see when it is not the best idea to get a GSD.


Great idea !!! I hear too many horror stories such as the OP in this case ! GSD's are not for everyone !!! Nuff said !


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Is it too late to rehome my kids? They are so much work and not what I expected.

Oh, wait, they are 37 and 39. NEVERMIND.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Is it too late to rehome my kids? They are so much work and not what I expected.
> 
> Oh, wait, they are 37 and 39. NEVERMIND.



I'm hoping they've rehomed themselves by now !


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

bocron said:


> I'm hoping they've rehomed themselves by now !


LOL..... you would think, but sometimes the kids outlast the parrents and the parrents move out of the house. (as in my case  )


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Dogs should be a lifetime commitment. Wear out every option you have before you have no more options. We had to rehome one of our dogs because we felt it was a life or death situation for them if we kept them both under the same roof. Other than that, once we brought in a dog, we have never dumped them.

When we brought in our Frenchies, they chewed on EVERYTHING. Floorboards, walls, couches, tables, chairs, shoes, etc. If they could reach it, they chewed on it. We went through 3 or 4 couches. But you know what? Couches are cheap at Goodwill or yardsales. Family is priceless.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

bocron said:


> I'm hoping they've rehomed themselves by now !


Oh yeah, college followed by the boot.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Oh yeah, college followed by the *boot*.


Ha ! Good luck with that one, my son's like a freakin homing pigeon !


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Konotashi said:


> Dogs should be a lifetime commitment. Wear out every option you have before you have no more options. We had to rehome one of our dogs because we felt it was a life or death situation for them if we kept them both under the same roof. Other than that, once we brought in a dog, we have never dumped them.
> 
> When we brought in our Frenchies, they chewed on EVERYTHING. Floorboards, walls, couches, tables, chairs, shoes, etc. If they could reach it, they chewed on it. We went through 3 or 4 couches. But you know what? Couches are cheap at Goodwill or yardsales. Family is priceless.


LOL. Boy my first GSD puppy was an experience. I lost a couch, phone book, table leg, corner of cabinet, some carpet and a tree...AND IT WAS ALL MY FAULT! I got better and she turned into the best dog I ever had and boy am I glad she gave me the latitude to learn how to be a good owner to her.

I of course learned since then and we have not lost house or yard items to my now 5 month old GSD boy even though he is all mouth as in eyes to mouth to stomach. 

The GSD should not bought to be a protector or guard, it should not be bought to be a plaything for your children. The GSD is a noble dog that if raised right is there to be your companion, a part of your family. 

now could not picture life without one but I warn people who have never had one to really really really do their research. The GSD is smart, energetic, inquisitive to a fault and will challenge their person if allowed. This is why you see many rescues from good rescue groups that preface their adoption with "must have GSD experience" to adopt.

They are a pain in the a** to raise from that 8 week point, and good thing we forget that by the time we get around to our next one  

I LOVE MY LITTLE BOY!!!!!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> LOL. Boy my first GSD puppy was an experience. I lost a couch, phone book, table leg, corner of cabinet, some carpet and a tree...AND IT WAS ALL MY FAULT!...


 I think my most expensive "chew toy" was the time my lab as a puppy chewed up my cell phone.  I had "lost" it, had no ideal where it was for a couple days. Then one day my mom come into the shop and asked "how much is sam worth to you? " and then put out her hands containing the phone parts she found. I looked at her handfuls and said...."uhm.... about two hundred bucks..." She never did like the guy for some reason, I think he's been great fun!


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

*OMG* - I can't say anything else that is printable. Only 8 months old - I certainly hope his new people love him...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Our most expensive teething item is the antique oak kitchen table whose lion's paw foot now has one less toe. The table belonged to DH's grandmother. It's been 2 1/2 years and he still hasn't noticed.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL Jax08!!!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey...I'm not dumb or suicidal!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Our most expensive teething item is the antique oak kitchen table whose lion's paw foot now has one less toe. The table belonged to DH's grandmother. It's been 2 1/2 years and he still hasn't noticed.


LOL! Ours was the lions paw foot too!!!! :wild:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The most expensive thing our Frenchies 'attempted' to chew on was my mom's several thousand dollar camera. Lucky for her, she clipped it safely in its case. They pulled it off of the counter by the strap and chewed the heck out of the case, but the camera, extra lenses, external flash, and everything else INSIDE the camera bag was fine. She wasn't a happy camper, but she sure was glad she clipped that bag! 

But notice that paragraph. "They pulled it off the counter by the strap." Her fault, not the dogs'.

It is NEVER the dog's fault. It's ALWAYS the owner's fault. The owner guides the dog. Depending on where their owner guides them depends on the dog's success.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

But some dogs are a LOT easier to guide than others!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. I have to agree with everyone else and say that I am glad you at least found a loving home for your dog rather then dumping it in a shelter. And I also have to agree that GSDs are not for you.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

codmaster said:


> But some dogs are a LOT easier to guide than others!


Like cockers, apparently.

And some people are better leaders. If my mom tried training Ozzy.... HAHA, not even going to finish that one. He's easily distracted. Spitz breed. I've gotta stay on top of him. Keep him focused. Keep him busy and excited to work for me. My mom does not have that leadership quality that he needs from me to succeed. 

Lots of different factors come into play with training.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> My mind keeps going back to the horses. Jax was raised around horses and had no fear about running under their legs. I can't count the number of times my heart stopped. At about 1 year, she decided she was scared of them and ran back to the house as fast as she could. It took a leash and alot of rewarding to get her near them again.
> 
> And then came the day my 1100 lb horse took exception to her being in the same field as him! Luckily, we had the field fenced in a very small area because it was spring and we didn't want him trampling the field before the grass grew in. Jax got out of the fence before he got to her and all I could do was stand on the other side and scream.
> 
> So the question I have is...why the **** would anyone want their 8 mth old puppy who probably weighs no more than 60-70 lbs take on, not one, but three 1000 lb animals. Do you want a dead dog?


 

I agree, the very FIRST thing I teach my puppies is to get the **** away from the horses, they are trained to not set a foot in their paddocks or stalls, it can be a deadly mistake, I've seen more than I care to count horrors when horses and dogs tangle, it's not a fair encounter. I just have to say MOVE and every dog runs out of my way, I can't even begin to imagine complaining about a dog showing intelligence enough to do this on their own, obviously this puppy has had to learn everything for himself, he was smart. This is a classic case of the owners failing the dog. I wonder if they plan to lock their kids in their room until they emerge with a high school diploma.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

There is absolutely NO such thing as a puppy that can't be trained. I don't care what kind of breeder it came from and I don't care what breed it is, it can be trained, that's a fact!!!

The fact is, GSD's are fairly easy to train, although they are difficult to raise. They are intelligent dogs that need to be stimulated mentally and physically. If you spend the time with them they need and give them the love and affection they deserve, you'll be greatly rewarded. The fact is, you didn't put the time or effort into training the puppy, plus you had unrealistic expectations.

Some puppies are more challenging than others, but all puppies can be trained. You gave up on a dog that would have learned to love you unconditionally, and probably did love you even though you abandoned it. That's the saddest part of this whole ordeal, that dog likely loved you with every bone in its body, despite how bad you treated it.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

shaner said:


> There is absolutely NO such thing as a puppy that can't be trained. I don't care what kind of breeder it came from and I don't care what breed it is, it can be trained, that's a fact!!!
> 
> The fact is, GSD's are fairly *easy to train*, although they are *difficult to raise*. They are intelligent dogs that need to be stimulated mentally and physically. If you spend the time with them they need and give them the love and affection they deserve, you'll be greatly rewarded. The fact is, you didn't put the time or effort into training the puppy, plus you had unrealistic expectations.
> 
> Some puppies are more challenging than others, but all puppies can be trained. You gave up on a dog that would have learned to love you unconditionally, and probably did love you even though you abandoned it. That's the saddest part of this whole ordeal, that dog likely loved you with every bone in its body, despite how bad you treated it.


That is probably one of the best things I have read on this thread. 

People always confuse the two and think they're the same thing and they're far from the same. Thumbs up to you.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! I only have one nice thing to say and that is I am glad you re-homed instead of dumping him at a shelter. Thank you for that. Otherwise I agree with the others and with that I will say good-night.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

LARHAGE said:


> ..................This is a classic case of the owners failing the dog. I wonder if they plan to lock their kids in their room until they emerge with a high school diploma.


Nah, probably just let them play with the horses!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not going to sit here and say how bad of a person the OP was.

I will say that way too much was expected out of him from the get-go, and certain people are not cut out to handle certain situations. It is too bad that they couldn't see or expect from this puppy what he was going to put out in his first few months of life.

My GSD pup is a turd on wheels. HE IS SO NAUGHTY. Well, according to his breed, he is SO NORMAL! Each morning, he whines when he hears my voice. I go up to his crate, he bashes on the door screaming, I let him out, he runs across the kitchen and knocks over a few chairs and hits into the wall as he continues screaming. Then he runs in circles around me and sometimes draws blood on my feet with his claws because he can't contain his excitment. And during the day, he destroys things like shoes, all his toys, and bedding, etc. and he tests me ALL DAY LONG to see what he can get away with.

But the reality is this...GSDs live for a whoppin 12 years or so, and this puppy phase is SO SHORT in the reality of things. I have to be careful because if I blink he might grow up. In the aspect of his life-span, and of my life span, this phase is so minute!!

If owners can put in just a LITTLE effort and stick it out for a LITTLE while, chances are, they will have an awesome dog in a few short years. But if someone is not willing to put forth what it takes to raise a puppy, by all means, APPLAUSE to you for recognizing that. It's a heck of alot better than adopting puppy after puppy after puppy searching for one that's "perfect".


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Good points!

Except sometimes my 3 yo male GSD is still so naughty! But he is a sweetheart when he is good!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Rerun said:


> If I was the breeder, I'd rip you a new one if you emailed me with these complaints.


:lurking:


----------

